# Which night sights glock 27



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not familiar with night sights. Which do you recommend and who should install them? Anybody have one for sale? Thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Trijicon


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Trijicon


I've been using these for about two years. I may go with the Trij HD versions for my G26.

I'm also intrigued by XS Big Dot sights. I'm beginning to not like three dot sights and prefer two dot sights with a large front sight.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

chaps said:


> I'm not familiar with night sights. Which do you recommend and who should install them? Anybody have one for sale? Thanks


I got these and put them on myself on the Glock 26 Gen 4.

They would work great on your 27

http://www.amazon.com/Glock-Pistol-Front-Night-Sight/dp/B000LJUS4I


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Trijicon HD is what I install on my Glocks - and my XDS

http://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product1.php?id=HDNS

I personally prefer the orange front "donut" over the yellow... Very quick front sight acquisition.


----------

